# Best works game thing



## Op.123

It works like this, person 1 states a composer and what they think are that composers best works and person 2 picks which one of the 2 they think is the best they then repeat what person one did with a different composer.

Mozart

Piano concerto 20
Symphony 40


----------



## shangoyal

I think Mozart's 40th symphony is better, or I like it more than the 20th piano concerto.

Schubert

Symphony No. 9 in C major
Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major, D. 960


----------



## DaDirkNL

I like Schubert's last piano sonata better.

Bach

Mass in B minor
St. Matthew Passion


----------



## Art Rock

I like the St Matthew Passion better.

Mahler:

Kindertotenlieder
Symphony 9


----------



## Skilmarilion

The 9th, no hesitation.

Sibelius:

Violin concerto
Symphony No. 3


----------



## Weston

Sibelius, Symphony 3 without hesitation. 

F J Haydn:
Symphony No. 100 Military
The Creation oratorio


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Haydn: The Creation

Shostakovich:
24 Preludes and Fugues
Symphony No 5


----------



## violadude

Headphone Hermit said:


> Haydn: The Creation
> 
> Shostakovich:
> 24 Preludes and Fugues
> Symphony No 5


I like the Preludes and Fugues better. There's tons of variety in that piece!

Schumann

Fantasy in C
Carnaval


----------



## Resurrexit

violadude said:


> I like the Preludes and Fugues better. There's tons of variety in that piece!
> 
> Schumann
> 
> Fantasy in C
> Carnaval


Carnaval please.

Faure:
Nocturnes or Violin Sonatas.


----------



## hpowders

Violin Sonatas.

Ives

Concord Piano Sonata
Symphony #2


----------



## GioCar

Concord Sonata

Brahms

Symphony 4
German Requiem


----------



## hpowders

Symphony #4

Beethoven

9th Symphony
Missa Solemnis


----------



## Op.123

9th symphony

Chopin

Piano concerto 1 
Piano concerto 2


----------



## Cosmos

Concerto 2 

Liszt
Dante Symphony
Faust Symphony


----------



## Op.123

Faust symphony

Mendelssohn 

Violin concerto
Symphony 4


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony 4

Debussy

Preludes, Book 2
Etudes


----------



## Op.123

etudes

Bach

WTC
Mass in B minor


----------



## GreenMamba

Well-Tempered Clavier
---------------
Stravinsky

Rite of Spring
Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Mahlerian

Symphony of Psalms

Mahler

Das Klagende Lied
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat


----------



## mmsbls

Das Klagende Lied

Tchaikovsky

Violin Concerto
Symphony 5


----------



## Op.123

Symphony 5

Wagner

Tristan und Isolde
Die walkure


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Tchaikovsky - Violin concerto .... argh - Tristan und Isolde .... argh -- Symphony 10

Bellini - Norma or La Sonnambula


----------



## KenOC

Die walkure

Shostakovich:

Symphony 4
Symphony 10


----------



## Headphone Hermit

can I get in with Bellini yet?????


----------



## Guest

You prefer the Symphony Of Psalms to The Rite Of Spring eh, Mahlerian? I know a lot of Stravinsky is underrated after the big 3 ballets, but I didn't know anyone thought the other stuff THAT underrated.


----------



## dgee

To KenOC

Symphony 4

Strauss:

Salome
Elektra


----------



## Headphone Hermit

elektra

Bellini - Norma or La Sonnambula


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> You prefer the Symphony Of Psalms to The Rite Of Spring eh, Mahlerian? I know a lot of Stravinsky is underrated after the big 3 ballets, but I didn't know anyone thought the other stuff THAT underrated.


I've heard Symphony of Psalms live (the BSO loves to program it), and it's a great experience. I don't necessarily think it's _better_ than Rite, which was one of the Classical pieces I first loved as a child, but I know that it makes just as much of an impression on me, which means it's underrated in my book. The pieces are so different, though, that it's hard to compare them.


----------



## Guest

I agree. The comparison is hardly appropriate outside of a fun little forum game. However, considering I wasn't exposed to much classical music as a child, The Rite Of Spring still makes a huge impression on me. Hell, I'm not sure if I'd ever heard it before I bought the Bernstein recording only ~18 months ago.


----------



## Op.123

Norma

Sibelius

Symphony 5
Violin concerto


----------



## joen_cph

Violin Concerto - a personal choice of mine, I prefer most of the other symphonies.

Debussy 
La Mer, or Nocturnes?


----------



## Blancrocher

joen beat me to it!


----------



## shangoyal

Debussy: La Mer

Mozart

Don Giovanni
Le Nozze di Figaro


----------



## shadowdancer

Don Giovanni

Shostakovich: 
Symphonies: 5th or 8th


----------



## hpowders

Symphony #8.

FJ Haydn

Symphony #102
Symphony #104


----------



## mmsbls

Symphony #104

Messiaen 

Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Turangalîla-Symphonie


----------



## dgee

Vingt regards!

Vaughan Williams

Symphony 4
Symphony 5


----------



## joen_cph

Sym 4

Prokofiev
Symphony 1
Piano Concerto 2


----------



## Haydn man

Symphony 1

Elgar
Symphony 1
Violin Concerto


----------



## Itullian

Violin concerto

Brahms
3rd symphony
4th symphony


----------



## joen_cph

3rd symphony

Franck
Symphony, or
Prelude, Choral and Fugue for piano?


----------



## GioCar

Prelude, Choral and Fugue for piano, no doubt!

Beethoven

Sonata op 111
Diabelli Variations


----------



## Selby

Sonata No. 32, Op. 11

Enrique Granados

Goyescas
12 danzas espanoles


----------



## Blancrocher

Goyescas 

William Walton

Hindemith Variations
Cello Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Cello Concerto

Bela Bartok

Concerto For Orchestra
Violin Concerto #2


----------



## dgee

Concerto for Orchestra

Berlioz

Requiem
Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Mahlerian

Romeo and Juliet. I've always had a bit of a soft spot for that work, despite its faults.

Bruckner

Symphony No. 4 (1874 version)
Symphony No. 8 (1888 version)


----------



## hpowders

Symphony No. 8 

Tchaikovsky 

Fourth Symphony

Sleeping Beauty Ballet Score


----------



## Blancrocher

4th Symphony (never miss the chance to see that hilarious 3rd movement live!)

Schubert

Winterreise
String Quintet


----------



## violadude

Blancrocher said:


> 4th Symphony (never miss the chance to see that hilarious 3rd movement live!)
> 
> Schubert
> 
> Winterreise
> String Quintet


Winterreise

Ravel

Gaspard
Daphnes et Chloe


----------



## hpowders

Gaspard

Debussy

Etudes
Preludes


----------



## SimonNZ

Preludes

Saariaho

Six Japanese Gardens
Lichtbogen


----------



## Mahlerian

Six Japanese Gardens. Love those percussion works!

Schoenberg

Suite for piano, op. 25
Suite for septet, op. 29


----------



## hpowders

Suite for piano

Copland

Piano Variations
Piano Concerto


----------



## GreenMamba

Piano Concerto

Gustav Holst

The Planets
Egdon Heath


----------



## hpowders

The Planets.

Bartok

Concerto for Orchestra
Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta


----------



## KenOC

SP&C for sure.

Mozart Symphony 39 or 41?


----------



## hpowders

Mozart 41.

Haydn

Quartet Opus 76, #1
Symphony #104


----------



## Guest

Symphony 104. Pick 76/2 or 76/3 and I might have to think about it.

Mahler

Symphony 2
Symphony 9


----------



## Blancrocher

Symphony 9

Monteverdi

Vespers
L'Orfeo


----------



## Itullian

L'Orfeo

Mendelssohn
Symphony 3
Symphony 4


----------



## SimonNZ

The "Scottish", though really it could go either way.

Stockhausen

Stimmung
Hymnen


----------



## dgee

Stimmung, of course! Hymnen not so much at all ;-)

Honegger

Pacific 231
Rugby


----------



## Op.123

Pacific 231 (had to just listen to a bit if both)

Mozart

Piano concerto 20
Symphony 41


----------



## GioCar

Symphony 41

Reich

The Desert Music
Different Trains


----------



## KenOC

Different Trains.

Bartok:

String Quartet #4
String Quartet #5


----------



## Op.123

String quartet 4

Schumann

Piano concerto
Fantaisie op. 17


----------



## SimonNZ

Fantasie

Mozart

Zauberflote
Exsultate, Jubilate

(an interesting exercise, this, I'm quite surprised by the result I just came up with for Mozart, but there it is)


----------



## Rhythm

"Exultate, jubilate" Mozart KV165

Franz Liszt 

Réminiscences de Don Juan, S.418

Schwanengesang, 14 lieder (1828) D.957


----------



## ptr

Schwanengesang, 14 lieder (1828) S. 560 (LW A49)

*Carl Nielsen*

Violin Concerto. FS 61, Op. 33. (1911)

or

Symphony No. 4, Det Uudslukkelige, "The Inextinguishable". FS 76, Op. 29. (1914-16)

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

Symphony 4

Stravinsky
Piano Concerto, or 
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## GioCar

I would say the Capriccio, although neither of them can be considered among his best works, imo.

Varèse

Amériques
Arcana


----------



## SimonNZ

I'm choosing to interpret the "what they think are that composers best works" of the OP as a healthy mixture of the objective and subjective, like "here's some usually critically lauded works that continue to be the most exciting and thought provoking for me, along with showing the composer at their best". We'll learn more about each other that way.

Arcana

Schumann

Etudes Symphoniques
Dichterliebe


----------



## ptr

Dichterliebe

*Galina Ustvolskaya*

Symphony No. 1 for symphony orchestra and two boys' voices in three movements (1955)

Or

Symphony No. 5 for oboe, trumpet, tuba, violin and percussion (1989-1990)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Lol, way to shut down the thread, ptr!


----------



## hpowders

Yeah! Never heard of it.


----------



## Op.123

Let's move on... Unless someone actually knows these pieces

Mozart

Piano concerto 20
Clarinet concerto


----------



## hpowders

Clarinet concerto.

Bartok

Violin Concerto #2
Piano Concerto #2


----------



## Blancrocher

Violin Concerto 2

Galina Ustvolskaya

Symphony No. 1 for symphony orchestra and two boys' voices in three movements (1955)

Or

Symphony No. 5 for oboe, trumpet, tuba, violin and percussion (1989-1990)


Perhaps ptr can answer this one, at least :lol:

*p.s.* Well, I tried--but they're ignoring me! Guess I'll just leave the thread and listen to the mellifluous and ethereal music of Ustvolskaya! :angel:


----------



## Op.123

Symphony 5 because I prefer oboe, trumpet tuba, violin and percussion than voices

Mozart

Piano concerto 20 (let's see if it can finally get a win)
Requiem


----------



## hpowders

Requiem

Verdi

Otello
Manzoni Requiem


----------



## shangoyal

Piano Concerto #20

Beethoven

"Les Adieux" sonata
Symphony No. 8

*EDIT*: hpowders was too quick and keen on the Requiem!


----------



## contra7

Requiem (sorry Burroughs  )

Shostakovich:

Symphony no. 5
or
Piano Concerto no. 2


----------



## hpowders

Les Adieux

Stravinsky

L'Histoire du Soldat
Le Sacre du Printemps


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich #5

Shostakovich

Violin Concerto #1
Cello Concerto #1


----------



## contra7

Cello Concerto #1

Tchaikovsky 

Symphony no. 5
Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Polyphemus

Bruckner

Symphony 5

Symphony 8


----------



## Polyphemus

Mahler

Symphony 9

Das Lied Von Der Erde


----------



## Polyphemus

Blancrocher said:


> Violin Concerto 2
> 
> Galina Ustvolskaya
> 
> Symphony No. 1 for symphony orchestra and two boys' voices in three movements (1955)
> 
> Or
> 
> Symphony No. 5 for oboe, trumpet, tuba, violin and percussion (1989-1990)
> 
> Perhaps ptr can answer this one, at least :lol:
> 
> *p.s.* Well, I tried--but they're ignoring me! Guess I'll just leave the thread and listen to the mellifluous and ethereal music of Ustvolskaya! :angel:


Whatever turns you on.


----------



## Skilmarilion

One at a time guys!



contra7 said:


> Tchaikovsky
> 
> Symphony no. 5
> Romeo and Juliet


The 5th.

*Mendelssohn:*

Symphony No. 3, "Scottish"
Octet


----------



## joen_cph

Both Ustvolskaya symphonies can be found on you-tube

1. 



5.


----------



## Celloman

Octet.

Samuel Barber

-Second Essay for Orchestra
-Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest

Hey Burroughs, just want you to know that I'm your bro in the piano concerto #20 camp. My favorite Mozart work...or at least favorite instrumental Mozart, as I've finally started to enjoy opera over the last few months.


----------



## joen_cph

Ustvolskaya: Symphony 5
Barber: the Piano Concerto, definitely

Respighi:

Belkis Suite 



, or
Feste Romane


----------



## Blancrocher

Feste Romane

Moeran

Symphony in G minor
Cello Concerto


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> Lol, way to shut down the thread, ptr!





hpowders said:


> Yeah! Never heard of it.


Hey, I love extrovert music, but don't mind being blamed for the blind spots in You music collection gents... And furthermore, I don't remember the OP stating that this had to be a simple game with only well known music...

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

Cello Concerto

Janacek

String Quartet No. 1
Sinfonietta


----------



## ptr

Sinfonietta

*PDQ Bach*

1712 Overture, S. 1712

or

Oedipus Tex, dramatic oratorio for soloists, chorus and orchestra, S. 150

/ptr


----------



## science

This is the third time I've checked into this thread and every time I've been unable to choose.


----------



## Blancrocher

Oedipus Tex

Shostakovich

Prelude and Fugue #16, from the op. 87 set
Piano Sonata #2


----------



## GioCar

Prelude and Fugue #16

Gershwin

Rhapsody in Blue
Concerto in F


----------



## SimonNZ

Rhapsody In Blue

Beethoven

"Archduke" Trio
Violin Concerto

(and to my previous post I should have added: "...and ask me tomorrow and I might choose two different works")


----------



## joen_cph

Archduke Trio!

Poulenc
Concert Champetre
Organ Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Organ Concerto

Schnittke

Piano Quintet
Symphony 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

Love that Organ Concerto

Elgar

Introduction and Allegeo for Strings
Serenade for Strings


----------



## SimonNZ

Schnittke's "St Florian" Symphony
Elgar's Introduction And Allegro

Takemitsu

From Me Flows What You Call Time
"Ran" Suite


----------



## Op.123

Ran suite

Beethoven

Symphony 9
Symphony 5


----------



## science

Beethoven 5 

Fauré: Piano Quintet #1
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2


----------



## mmsbls

Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 (just barely)

Dvorak

Cello Concerto
Symphony 9


----------



## GioCar

Cello Concerto

Smetana

Ma Vlast
String quartet No.1 'From my Life'


----------



## SimonNZ

"From My Life"

Rachmaninov

All Night Vigil
Piano Concerto 2


----------



## Skilmarilion

Piano Concerto No. 2.

*Ravel*

Piano Trio
Piano Concerto in G


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Piano Trio

Mozart

Piano Concerto #20
Piano Concerto #21


----------



## Chordalrock

Piano concerto no. 20.

Bach

BWV 546 (Prelude & Fugue in C minor)
Violin Partita in D minor


----------



## shangoyal

BWV 546

Chopin

Nocturnes
Mazurkas


----------



## Celloman

Nocturnes

Arvo Part:

Kanon Pokajanen
Te Deum


----------



## Op.123

Te Deum

Puccini 

Madame Butterfly
La boheme


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Butterfly

Mozart

La Nozze de Figaro
Don Giovanni


----------



## GreenMamba

Figaro

Britten

Peter Grimes, or
Music for Tenor, Horn and Strings


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Grimes 

Respighi 

Doric Quartet
Il tramonto


----------



## GioCar

Quartetto Dorico

Britten again

String Quartet No. 2
String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Op.123

2
Bach

Goldberg variations
Brandenburg concertos


----------



## ptr

Goldberg variations

*Jean Sibelius*

String Quartet 'Voces intimae', Op.56

or

Kullervo, Op. 7

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

String Quartet

Ravel

Mother Goose
Piano Concerto in G


----------



## Celloman

Piano Concerto in G

Ligeti:

Etudes for piano
Violin Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Celloman said:


> Piano Concerto in G
> 
> Ligeti:
> 
> Etudes for piano
> Violin Concerto


Violin concerto

Gershwin

Rhapsody in blue
Piano concerto


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rhapsody

Schubert

Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Symphony No. 9 "Great"


----------



## hpowders

Symphony #9

Gershwin

Piano Concerto in F
An American In Paris


----------



## ptr

An American In Paris

*Ferruccio Busoni*

Fantasia contrappuntistica

or

Piano Concerto

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Fantasia contrappuntistica

Hindemith

Violin Concerto
Mathis der Maler


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Hindemith - Mathis der Maler

Suk - Asrael or Praga?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Asrael

Mozart

Don Giovanni
Marriage of Figaro


----------



## shangoyal

The Marriage of Figaro

Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 6
Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## SimonNZ

Piano Concerto 1

Shostakovich

From Jewish Folk Poetry
Seven Blok Romances


----------



## Headphone Hermit

From Jewish Folk Poetry

Schubert - Die Schone Mullerin or Wintereisse?


----------



## hpowders

Wintereisse

Schubert

String Quintet in C
Piano Sonata in B Flat


----------



## MagneticGhost

Quintet

Adams

Nixon in China
Death of Klinghoffer


----------



## GreenMamba

Nixon in China

Faure 

Requiem
Violin Sonata #1


----------



## violadude

GreenMamba said:


> Nixon in China
> 
> Faure
> 
> Requiem
> Violin Sonata #1


Requiem

Berg

Violin concerto 
Lyric Suite


----------



## Mahlerian

Lyric Suite

Stravinsky

Canticum Sacrum
Requiem Canticles


----------



## Blancrocher

Canticum Sacrum

Chopin 

Polonaise-Fantaisie
Fantaisie-Impromptu


----------



## hpowders

Fantaisie-Impromptu

Copland

Appalachian Spring
Symphony #3


----------



## science

That's actually a closer call for me than I think it would be for most people... but I'll take "Appalachian Spring." 

Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "London"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5


----------



## GreenMamba

Symphony #5

Eric Satie

Gymnopedies
Gnossiennes


----------



## Op.123

Gymnopedies

Puccini

Aria - Nessun dorma
Aria - O Babbino caro


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Mahlerian said:


> Romeo and Juliet. I've always had a bit of a *soft spot* for that work, despite its *faults*.


_mmh, yes, from mountain flowers? _


----------



## SimonNZ

Nessun Dorma

Glass

Koyanisqaatsi
Satyagraha


----------



## GioCar

Koyanisqaatsi

Villa-Lobos

Choros (as a set)
Bachianas Brasileiras (as a set)


----------



## Op.123

Choros

Ravel

Tzigane
Piano concerto in G


----------



## Blancrocher

Piano Concerto

Biber

"Battalia" 
Passacaglia for solo violin


----------



## MagneticGhost

Blancrocher said:


> Piano Concerto
> 
> Biber
> 
> "Battalia"
> Passacaglia for solo violin


Battalia

John Taverner

Western Wynde Mass
Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas


----------



## MagneticGhost

If you don't know the works - you can always guess!! :lol:


----------



## Op.123

MagneticGhost said:


> If you don't know the works - you can always guess!! :lol:


OK

eeny meeny miny moe catch a taverner by it's toe enny meeny miny moe Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas

Mozart

Symphony 38
Symphony 39


----------



## Blancrocher

MagneticGhost said:


> If you don't know the works - you can always guess!! :lol:


I just listened to them: I'll go with the "Western Wynde Mass," though this is just a preliminary assessment!

Mozart

String Quintet in C, K515
Clarinet Concerto


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^ They're both winners - but I think the Gloria shades it. 

I'll take Symphony No.38 the Prague
and the Clarinet Concerto

Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No.4
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini


----------



## Op.123

Rhapsody

Mozart

Violin concerto 4
Violin concerto 5


----------



## Blancrocher

#4

Nielsen

Commotio for organ
Wind Quintet


----------



## Op.123

Quintet 

Mozart

Piano concerto 20
Le nozze do figaro


----------



## GioCar

Le nozze d*i* figaro 

Rossini

Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Guglielmo Tell


----------



## hpowders

Guglielmo Tell

Verdi

Otello
Rigoletto


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rigoletto

Puccini

Tosca
Madam Butterfly


----------



## hpowders

Tosca.

Bellini

La Sonnambula
Norma


----------



## Blancrocher

Norma

Beethoven 

Piano Concerto 4
Piano Sonata 32


----------



## mmsbls

Piano Concerto 4

Grieg

Peer Gynt Suites
Piano Concerto


----------



## Guest

Piano Concerto, no contest...


----------



## hpowders

Peer Gynt Suites

Mozart

Clarinet Concerto
Oboe Concerto


----------



## MagneticGhost

Clarinet

Shostakovich

Piano Concerto #1
Piano Concerto #2


----------



## hpowders

Concerto #1

Schuman 

Symphony#3
Symphony #6


----------



## Op.123

hpowders said:


> Concerto #1
> 
> Schuman
> 
> Symphony#3
> Symphony #6


6

Mozart
Syphony 39
Symphony 40


----------



## Blancrocher

Symphony 40 

Stravinsky 

Symphony in C
Symphony in 3 Movements


----------



## Op.123

in C

Schumann

Piano concerto
Cello concerto


----------



## joen_cph

Piano Concerto

Nielsen
Symphony 1
Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Clarinet Concerto (but I enjoyed re-listening to Symphony 1, so thanks for the mention of it)

Hugo Wolf

Spanish Songbook
Italian Songbook


----------



## ptr

Spanish Songbook

*Arthur Bliss*

A Colour Symphony
Violin Concerto

/ptr


----------



## contra7

Colour Symphony

*Darius Milhaud*

Symphony no. 2
Symphony no. 3 'Te Deum'


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Symphony no. 3 "Te Deum"

Xenakis:

Ata
Jonchaies


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Did I just kill the thread?


----------



## shangoyal

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Did I just kill the thread?


Let the military arrive!


----------



## Op.123

I think you may have

For someone who doesn't know Xenakis is

Schumann

Piano sonata 1
Piano sonata 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Piano sonata no. 2

XENAKIS

ATA
JONCHAIES


----------



## SimonNZ

Jonchaies has more gratuitous glissandos, doesn't it? That's a winner in my books.

Pachelbel

Hexachordum Apollinis
Magnificat in C major


----------



## Blancrocher

Hexachordum Apollinis

Stravinsky 

Apollon musagete (which I just heard in a good new recording with J.E. Gardiner & co.; paired with an exceptional Oedipus Rex)
Orpheus


----------



## GioCar

Orpheus

Monteverdi

The 5th madrigal book
The 8th madrigal book (Madrigali guerrieri e amorosi)


----------



## Op.123

8

Mozart

Piano concerto 21
Piano concerto 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

21

Britten

Simple Symphony
Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra


----------



## hpowders

Simple

Bartok

Piano Concerto #2
Piano Concerto #3


----------



## Selby

3 

Beethoven

Op. 109
Op. 111


----------



## mmsbls

Op. 111 

Shostakovich

Piano Quintet
Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Piano Quintet 

Bach

Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904


----------



## Op.123

Fantasia

Rachmaninoff

Piano concerto 3
Piano concerto 2


----------



## Celloman

Piano concerto 3

Bruckner:

Mass #2
Mass #3


----------



## Blancrocher

Mass #3

Beethoven 

Kakadu Variations
32 Variations in C minor, WoO 80


----------



## GioCar

32 Variations in C minor

Rameau

Chaconne from Les Indes Galantes
Chaconne from Nais (suite)


----------



## Op.123

Nais

Chopin 

Barcarolle
Fantasy in F Minor


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fantasy

Shostakovich

Symphony #2
Symphony #3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Symphony no. 2 (an I feel I am the only one)

Rautavaara

Violin concerto
Harp concerto


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Symphony no. 2 (an I feel I am the only one)


Nope 

.................................


----------



## MagneticGhost

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Symphony no. 2 (an I feel I am the only one)


Make that a triumvirate of Symphony 2'ers.

Always had a small soft spot for it that never extended to 3.


----------



## violadude

I like the wicked violin solo in that crazy fast section


----------



## Blancrocher

Violin Concerto 

Schumann

Kinderszenen
Humoreske


----------



## hpowders

Humoreske

Schubert

Symphony #9
String Quintet


----------



## mmsbls

Quintet (very, very close)

Saint Saens

Piano Concerto 2
Symphony No. 3 (Organ)


----------



## hpowders

Organ (not even close)

Berlioz

Les Troyens
Romeo et Juliette


----------



## Blancrocher

Les Troyens

Salonen

Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Piano concerto

Dvorak

Symphony 8
Symphony 9


----------



## Skilmarilion

Burroughs said:


> Dvorak
> 
> Symphony 8
> Symphony 9


No. 9

*Tchaikovsky*

Piano Trio
Symphony #5


----------



## Op.123

Symphony 5

Schubert

Sonata 20
Sonata 21


----------



## hpowders

21

Tchaikovsky

4th Symphony
Piano Concerto #1


----------



## Mahlerian

4th Symphony for sure. I'd be happy avoiding that concerto for most of the rest of my life...

Messiaen

Oiseaux exotiques
Sept haikai


----------



## ptr

Sept haikai

*Zoltán Kodály*

Dances of Galánta
Psalmus Hungaricus

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

Psalmus Hungaricus

Schoenberg

Piano Concerto 
Verklärte Nacht


----------



## Blancrocher

Piano Concerto 

Brahms

op. 118
op. 119


----------



## Ravndal

Op 118! (Or more importantly - op 117)

Schubert

Impromptus op 90
Impromptus op 140


----------



## DeepR

Impromptus Op. 90

Rachmaninoff
Etudes or Preludes


----------



## ptr

Etudes

*György Ligeti*

Musica ricercata (1951-53)
Études pour piano, Book 2 (1988-94)

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

Etudes for both Rachmaninov and Ligeti (what a couple!)

Villa-Lobos

Etudes for guitar
Preludes for guitar


----------



## Blancrocher

preludes

Monteverdi 

Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## hpowders

Poppea

Debussy

Etudes, Book One
Etudes, Book Two


----------



## dgee

Book two

Mahler

Symphony 3
Symphony 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

SEVEN BY FAR

Schoenberg

Chamber Symphony no. 1
Chamber Symphony no. 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

GioCar said:


> Etudes for both Rachmaninov and Ligeti (what a couple!)
> 
> Villa-Lobos
> 
> Etudes for guitar
> Preludes for guitar


Ah...I would have said Etudes for guitar! And I agree with you on the Ligeti. ,)


----------



## Mahlerian

No. 1. I've always felt No. 2 was a bit lopsided, but No. 1 is an out-and-out masterpiece.

Beethoven

Leonore Overture No. 3
Fidelio Overture


----------



## GreenMamba

Mahlerian said:


> Beethoven
> 
> Leonore Overture No. 3
> Fidelio Overture


Wait, these are really your two favorite works but Beethoven? Or have we gotten away from that part of it?

I'll say Lenore 3.

Salieri

Variations on La Follia
Sinfonia Veneziana


----------



## Mahlerian

GreenMamba said:


> Wait, these are really your two favorite works but Beethoven? Or have we gotten away from that part of it?


Yeah, I've been ignoring that one from the beginning, simply trying to find interesting contrasts instead.


----------



## MagneticGhost

GreenMamba said:


> Wait, these are really your two favorite works but Beethoven? Or have we gotten away from that part of it.


I completely missed that part of the instructions. 
So I haven't been doing that either.


----------



## Op.123

Mahlerian said:


> Yeah, I've been ignoring that one from the beginning, simply trying to find interesting contrasts instead.


You may do that.


----------



## Blancrocher

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Ah...I would have said Etudes for guitar!


Yeah, even if _I_ had the choice again, things might go differently!

Follia

Mahler

Symphony 4
Symphony 6


----------



## hpowders

#6

Prokofiev

War and Peace
Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Celloman

Romeo and Juliet (I have not heard _War and Peace_ yet)

Janacek:

Sinfonietta
Glagolitic Mass


----------



## hpowders

Sinfonietta (Same deal on the Mass)

Ives

Three Places in New England
Concord Piano Sonata


----------



## GioCar

Concord Piano Sonata

Boulez

Piano Sonata No.2
Piano Sonata No.3


----------



## Blancrocher

Sonata 2 (I'd like to mention Paavali Jumppanen's great version of all 3, which I've just discovered, btw). 

Roy Harris

Piano Quintet
String Quartet #3


----------



## hpowders

Quintet

Copland 

Connotations for Orchestra
Piano Variations


----------



## Mahlerian

Piano Variations, by far (I prefer Inscape to Connotations, too, although I prefer a lot of things to Copland's few 12-tone works)

Mozart

Piano Concerto 23 in A
Piano Concerto 21 in C


----------



## shangoyal

That's a good question. 23 by a feather.

Debussy

Violin sonata
Cello sonata


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Cello Sonata by quite a gap.

Hindemith 

Sonata for Solo Viola, Op. 31, No. 4 
Bassoon Sonata


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Viola

Berg

Wozzeck 
Lulu


----------



## violadude

Wozzeck 

Brahms

Clarinet Quintet
Clarinet trio


----------



## mmsbls

Quintet

Strauss

Metamorphosen
Eine Alpensinfonie


----------



## GreenMamba

Alpensinfonie

Debussy

Nocturnes
String Quartet


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

String Quartet

Borodin

String Quartet No. 1 in A
String Quartet No. 2 in D


----------



## Blancrocher

#2

Schubert 

Litanei 
Doppelganger


----------



## GioCar

Doppelgänger - one of my favourite lieder overall

Mahler

Das irdische Leben
Das himmlische Leben


----------



## violadude

GioCar said:


> Doppelgänger - one of my favourite lieder overall
> 
> Mahler
> 
> Das irdische Leben
> Das himmlische Leben


Das Himmlische Leben - especially in its 4th symphony incarnation.

Sibelius

Symphony 6
Symphony 7


----------



## mmsbls

Symphony 7

Wagner

Die Walküre
Götterdämmerung


----------



## Op.123

Die Walkure

Mozart
Piano Concerto 20
Piano Concerto 24


----------



## AdmiralSilver

20


Paderewski

Piano Concerto
Polish Fantasy


----------



## joen_cph

Piano Concerto, if played well

Hindemith

Harmonie der Welt
Der Schwanendreher


----------



## Op.123

Harmonie der welt

Rachmaninoff
PC 2
PC 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

2

Adès

Living Toys
Piano Quintet


----------



## Blancrocher

Living Toys 

Bach

WTC, book 1
WTC, book 2


----------



## hpowders

Book One

Copland

Piano Variations
Piano Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Concerto

Mozart 
PC 21
PC 23


----------



## hpowders

23

Mozart

String Quintet in g
Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Op.123

String quintet

Brahms
Clarinet quintet 
Symphony 4


----------



## hpowders

Clarinet Quintet

Mozart

Clarinet Concerto
Piano Concerto #23


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Clarinet Concerto

Mozart 

Serenade No. 10 for twelve winds and double bass in B-flat major, K. 361/370a 
Serenade No. 9 for Orchestra in D major, K. 320 (Posthorn)


----------



## hpowders

K. 361

Haydn

Cello Concerto #1
Symphony #102


----------



## mmsbls

Cello Concerto (Especially when my daughter plays it)

Brahms

Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

4

Sibelius

The Tempest incidental music
Scènes Historiques


----------



## ptr

The Tempest

*Olivier Messiaen*

La Nativité du Seigneur
Harawi

/ptr


----------



## dgee

La Nativité du Seigneur

Webern

Symphony op 21
Concerto op 24


----------



## Mahlerian

I know I _should_ say op. 24, but I love op. 21, so Symphony.

Schoenberg

Moses und Aron
Variations for orchestra, op. 31


----------



## GioCar

Moses und Aron - for the ambition of the project.

Handel

Saul
Samson


----------



## hpowders

Samson

Persichetti

Symphony #4
Piano Sonata #10


----------



## Blancrocher

hpowders said:


> Persichetti
> 
> Symphony #4
> Piano Sonata #10


Piano Sonata #10 (but I enjoyed my first listen to the symphony)

Benjamin Britten

Nocturne, op. 60
Curlew River, op. 71


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Op. 60

Gubaidulina

Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Violin Concerto 

Nielsen

Clarinet Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

Clarinet concerto

Shostakovich

Symphony No. 5
String Quartet No. 8


----------



## shangoyal

Symphony No. 5

Schubert

Symphony No. 9
String Quintet in C major


----------



## senza sordino

String Quintet 

Bach
Chaconne in Dm for solo violin
Concerto for two violin in Dm


----------



## GioCar

Chaconne

Bach-Busoni

Transcription of the Chaconne for violin
Transcription of the Toccata and Fugue in Dm for organ


----------



## hpowders

Toccata

Tchaikovsky

Symphony #6
Nutcracker Ballet


----------



## mmsbls

Sym 6

Keeping with Tchaikovsky

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto


----------



## ptr

mmsbls said:


> Keeping with Tchaikovsky


Boris Tchaikovsky then, think that Pete wrote three and a half piano concerto... 

Violin Concerto

*Dmitry Shostakovich*

Moscow, Cheryomushki (Operetta)
The Nose (Opera)

/ptr


----------



## Op.123

Nosey nosey

Brahms
Clarinet quintet
Symphony 4


----------



## Blancrocher

Symphony 4

Sibelius 

Andante festivo
Swan of Tuonela


----------



## hpowders

Swan

Schoenberg

Violin Concerto
Piano Concerto


----------



## Mahlerian

Do I have to choose? The Violin Concerto has more dramatic power, but the Piano Concerto has lightness and wit...

I think I'll go for the Piano this time.

Chopin

Scherzo No. 4 in E major
Scherzo No. 1 in B minor


----------



## mmsbls

Piano Concerto for Schoenberg
Scherzo No. 4 in E major for Chopin

Wagner

Die Walküre
Tristan und Isolde


----------



## GioCar

Ok, a perfect tie...:tiphat:

Verdi

Otello
Falstaff


----------



## Blancrocher

I know it's hard, GloCar, but you have to choose.


----------



## GioCar

Blancrocher said:


> I know it's hard, GloCar, but you have to choose.


Ok, I toss a coin...Die Walküre 

Verdi

Otello
Falstaff


----------



## hpowders

Otello, of course, Verdi's greatest Masterpiece after the Requiem.

Wagner

Gotterdammerung
Die Meistersinger


----------



## mmsbls

Gotterdammerung

Brahms

Piano Quintet
Clarinet Quintet


----------



## hpowders

Piano Quintet, but not an easy choice. Both fabulous.

Mozart

Clarinet Quintet
Clarinet Concerto


----------



## GioCar

Clarinet Concerto, the adagio is one of the most moving and divine pieces of music ever written....

Weber

Clarinet Concerto n.1
Bassoon Concerto


----------



## science

Clarinet #1

----

Britten 

Peter Grimes
War Requiem


----------



## hpowders

War Requiem. (Both find Britten at the top of his game, but given the noble nature of pacifism and the great, searing Wilfred Owens WW1 poetry, I had to go with the War Requiem).

Beethoven

A Minor Quartet
Hammerklavier Sonata


----------



## shangoyal

A minor quartet

Bach

Brandenburg Concerto #3
Brandenburg Concerto #5


----------



## mmsbls

Brandenburg Concerto #5 (very close)

Bruckner 
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 7


----------



## hpowders

#7 (not even close)

Bach 

Mass in b minor
St Matthew Passion


----------



## Blancrocher

Mass in B minor

Prokofiev

Sinfonietta, op. 48
Symphony #1 "Classical"


----------



## senza sordino

Symphony #1

Puccini
Tosca
La Boheme


----------



## science

La Boheme for me. 

Beethoven
Symphony #1
Symphony #2


----------



## shangoyal

Symphony #1 (it's really good)

Schoenberg

Verklarte Nacht
Five Orchestral Pieces


----------



## Rhythm

Five Orchestral Pieces, please...

Khachaturian

Cello Concerto
Piano Concerto
(or Violin Concerto)


----------



## hpowders

Violin

Ravel

La Valse
Bolero


----------



## GioCar

La Valse

Respighi

Fontane di Roma
Pini di Roma


----------



## Blancrocher

Pines 

J.S. Bach

Prelude & Fugue in E major from WTC, book 2
Prelude & Fugue in F sharp minor from WTC, book 2


----------



## hpowders

E Major

Bach

Keyboard Partita #3
Unaccompanied Violin Sonata #3


----------



## mmsbls

Violin Sonata #3

Hindemith

Mathis der Maler
Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Weber


----------



## hpowders

Mathis

Beethoven

Symphony #6
Violin Concerto


----------



## science

6

I know a lot of people with better taste and more information would disagree with me, but I cannot imagine why. 

Saint-Saëns: 
Piano Trio #1
Piano Trio #2


----------



## Op.123

1

Mozart

Piano concertos
Vs
Symphonies


----------



## hpowders

Piano

Beethoven

Piano Concerto #4
Violin Concerto


----------



## Resurrexit

Violin Concerto! :tiphat:

Stravinsky

Les Noces
Apollo


----------



## mmsbls

Apollo

Schumann:

Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 4


----------



## senza sordino

Symphony #3

Stravinsky
Petrushka 
Firebird


----------



## hpowders

Petrushka

Prokofiev

Violin Concerto #2
Piano Concerto #3


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> Prokofiev
> 
> Violin Concerto #2
> Piano Concerto #3


Violin #2

*Sibelius*

Symphony No. 3
The Bard


----------



## Brad

Symphony No. 3

Liszt:
Totentanz
Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## Rhythm

Totentanz

Alexei Stanchinsky

. Twelve Sketches
. Preludes


----------



## Blancrocher

12 Sketches

Scriabin 

Vers la flamme
Sonata #9


----------



## hpowders

Sonata

Prokofiev

War & Peace
Romeo & Juliet


----------



## DeepR

I guess many would pick the sonata but I just love Vers La Flamme for its intensity and relative simplicity.

Beethoven
Symphony no 3 
Symphony no 5


----------



## hpowders

Sonata

Prokofiev

War & Peace
Romeo & Juliet

(follow the rules!!!)


----------



## Bimperl

Oops, Hpowder beat me to it


----------



## hpowders

Bimperl said:


> Oops, Hpowder beat me to it


This is a problem with this game. You have to be fast. I've been working out!!! :lol:

As I've written several times before:

Prokofiev

War & Peace
Romeo & Juliet


----------



## DeepR

Meh I was too slow, hate typing on smartphones. Anyway my choice stands.


----------



## hpowders

DeepR said:


> Meh I was too slow, hate typing on smartphones. Anyway my choice stands.


It doesn't matter.

Symphony #3 (although neither one is on my hit parade list)

Prokofiev

War & Peace
Romeo & Juliet


----------



## MagneticGhost

Romeo and Juliet

Chopin

Ballade No.1 in G Minor Op.23
Ballade No.4 in F Minor Op. 52


----------



## Blancrocher

4 

Bach

Violin Partita #2
Violin Sonata #3


----------



## hpowders

Violin Sonata #3 in C because the fuga is every bit as great as the partita #2 chaconne.

Bach

Keyboard Partitas
WTC Book One


----------



## GioCar

WTC Book One

Schumann

Etudes Symphoniques
Carnaval


----------



## hpowders

Etudes (my favorite Schumann work!)

Schumann

Toccata
Fantasie in C


----------



## Op.123

Fantaisie

Brahms

Piano concerto 2
Violin concerto


----------



## mmsbls

Violin

Prokofiev

Piano Concerto No. 2
Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## hpowders

#3.

Brahms

Piano Concerto #2
Handel Variations for piano.


----------



## pjang23

PC#2

Reger

Hiller Variations
Mozart Variations


----------



## mmsbls

Hiller

Mendelssohn

Octet
A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## dgee

Midsummer Night's Dream makes me weak at the knees

Strauss

Don Quixote
Ein Heldenleben


----------



## hpowders

Don

R Strauss

Electra
Salome


----------



## Blancrocher

Salome

Busoni

Fantasia contrappuntistica
Berceuse elegiaque


----------



## hpowders

Fantasia

Mozart

Violin Concerto #3
Piano Concerto #12


----------



## pjang23

Violin

Hummel

Piano Quintet
Piano Trio No.6


----------



## Op.123

Quintet

Brahms
Symphony 4
German requiem


----------



## GioCar

German Requiem

Mozart

Mass in C minor
Requiem


----------



## mmsbls

Requiem

Haydn

Cello Concerto No. 1 in C
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D


----------



## hpowders

in C

Haydn

Lord Nelson Mass
The Creation


----------



## Op.123

The Creation

*Rule Change

You can, If you want, start any comparisons now such as Beethoven or Mozart, Brahms piano Concerto1 vs Mozart symphony 41... etc.*

Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Mozart Piano Concerto 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mozart 20 ....just


Mahler 2
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Op.123

Wagner

Brahms - PC 2
Schumann - PC


----------



## MagneticGhost

Schumann.......just


Grieg PC
Schumann PC


----------



## Blancrocher

Schumann

Bach 

English Suite #3
Partita #2


----------



## hpowders

Partita

Brahms Piano Quintet
Dvorak Piano Quintet


----------



## Op.123

Brahms

Schumann PC
Mozart PC 20


----------



## hpowders

Mozart

Haydn Trumpet Concerto
Hummel Trumpet Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Haydn

Brahms PC 2
Bach mass in B minor


----------



## hpowders

Bach

Haydn Trumpet Concerto
Bach Brandenburg Concerto #2


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach

Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
Dvorak - Piano Quintet


----------



## hpowders

Dvorak

Hummel Piano Concerto in A Minor
Hummel Trumpet Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Piano Concerto

Falla - Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Poulenc - Concerto for 2 pianos


----------



## hpowders

Nights

Bruckner Symphony #8
Schubert Symphony #9


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner (sorry, hpowders)

Schubert

"Reliquie" Sonata
Sonata in G major


----------



## hpowders

Reliquie

Schubert

String Quintet
Piano Sonata in B Flat


----------



## pjang23

String Quintet

Dohnanyi Piano Quintet No.2
Bloch Piano Quintet No.1


----------



## mmsbls

Dohnanyi

Brahms Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Brahms

Hausegger Nature Symphony
Stenhammar Symphony No. 2


----------



## Op.123

Stenhammar

Mozat fantasy in D Minor
Beethoven Sonata 22


----------



## GioCar

Mozart fantasy in D Minor

Schumann Fantasia in C major
Liszt Sonata in B minor


----------



## pjang23

Schumann

Scarlatti K380
Scarlatti K466


----------



## hpowders

K466

Mendelssohn

Piano Trio #1
String Quartet in A Minor


----------



## Op.123

Trio

Brahms requiem
Beethoven choral fantasy


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Requiem (ANYTHING is better than the choral fantasy)

Beethoven

Triple Concerto
Piano Concerto #1


----------



## Op.123

Triple

Brahms requiem
Beethoven Missa solemnis


----------



## Cosmos

Solemnis, no quesiton.

Harris' Third Symphony
William Schuman's Third Symphony


----------



## Mahlerian

Schuman

Mendelssohn
Symphony No. 2 "Lobgesang"
Symphony No. 5 "Reformation"


----------



## hpowders

Post deleted.


----------



## Celloman

Schumann - Symphony No. 2

Wagner - _Die Meistersinger_
Wagner - _Parsifal_


----------



## hpowders

Die Meistersinger

Wagner

Die Meistersinger
Gotterdammerung


----------



## mmsbls

Gotterdammerung

Bach Double Violin Concerto
Mozart Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## Blancrocher

Mozart 

Bartok - String Quartet #6
Janacek - String Quartet #2


----------



## MagneticGhost

Janacek

Greig - Peer Gynt Suites 1+2
Kodaly - Hary Janos Suite


----------



## hpowders

Grieg

Kodaly Peacock Variations
Webern Piano Variations


----------



## pjang23

Webern

Reger Clarinet Quintet
Weber Clarinet Quintet


----------



## hpowders

Weber

Hindemith Violin Concerto
Schuman Violin Concerto


----------



## Mahlerian

Schuman

Sibelius Symphony 4 in A minor
Shostakovich Symphony 4 in C minor


----------



## Blancrocher

Sibelius

Messiaen - Vingt Regards
Shostakovich - Preludes and Fugues


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich

Sibelius Violin Concerto
Elgar Violin Concerto


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius by a long shot 

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto
Bruch Violin Concerto #1


----------



## hpowders

Bruch by a cannon shot

Shostakovich Violin Concerto #1
Prokofiev Violin Concerto #2


----------



## Mahlerian

Mendelssohn, no contest
...
Followed by Prokofiev, little contest

Stravinsky Violin Concerto
Berg Violin Concerto


----------



## Blancrocher

Berg (and Shosty's violin concerto, hp)

Walton

Cello Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Thank you. 

Walton Violin Concerto

Prokofiev Piano Sonata #7
Ives Concord Sonata


----------



## Op.123

Prokofiev

Schumann symphony 4
Mendelssohn symphony 2


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Schumann 

Mahler Symphony No. 8
Mendelssohn Symphony No. 2


----------



## pjang23

Mendelssohn

Glazunov
Piano Concerto No.2
Lyric Poem


----------



## Op.123

Piano concerto

Brahms piano concerto 2
Beethoven piano concerto 5


----------



## hpowders

Brahms

Mozart 

Sinfonia Concertante for violin and Viola
Clarinet Concerto


----------



## mmsbls

Both are supremely gorgeous works. The Sinfonia Concertante has always moved me in a very special way so that's my pick.

Berg Violin Concerto
Sibelius Violin Concerto


----------



## musicrom

I think I have to go with Sibelius here.

Prokofiev Symphony 1
Tchaikovsky Symphony 4


----------



## hpowders

Easy! Tchaikovsky!

Copland

Appalachian Spring
Symphony #3


----------



## Mahlerian

Appalachian Spring

Mahler

Das iridische Leben
Wer hat dies Liedlein erdacht?

Two opposite poles of the Wunderhorn collection.


----------



## hpowders

Completely different moods.

Das iridische Leben (Stark and devastating).

Mozart

String Quintet in g minor
Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Blancrocher

String Quintet 

Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto
Honegger - Cello Concerto


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

mmsbls said:


> Berg Violin Concerto
> Sibelius Violin Concerto


Too hard. Can't decide. I find it quite curious that, while technically very disparate, both works evoke a similar atmosphere in my mind.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev.

Ives Second Symphony
Copland Third Symphony


----------



## GioCar

Copland

Reich Drumming
Riley in C


----------



## shangoyal

Riley

Bach Concerto in Dm for two violins
Beethoven violin concerto


----------



## mmsbls

I'll go for Bach because of the 2nd movement

Ravel String Quartet
Debussy String Quartet


----------



## Blancrocher

Debussy

Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #3
Scriabin - Piano Sonata #3


----------



## hpowders

Scriabin

Debussy

Preludes Book One
Images Book One


----------



## Blancrocher

Preludes

Chopin

op. 48 nocturnes
op. 55 nocturnes


----------



## hpowders

op. 48

Chopin Cello Sonata

Beethoven Cello Sonata in A Major


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven

Strauss
Allerseelen Op.10/8
Wiegenlied Op.41/1


----------



## Blancrocher

Wiegenlied

Strauss - 4 Last Songs
Brahms - 4 Serious Songs


----------



## MagneticGhost

Strauss

Handel - Messiah
Bach's Matthew Passion


----------



## hpowders

Handel (for me, anyway)

Bach

Mass in B Minor
St Matthew Passion


----------



## Blancrocher

Mass 

Samuel Barber

Piano Sonata
Piano Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Sonata

Barber

Piano Sonata
Violin Concerto


----------



## shangoyal

hpowders said:


> *Handel (for me, anyway)*
> 
> Bach
> 
> Mass in B Minor
> St Matthew Passion


Yes, you are crazy!


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> Yes, you are crazy!


The truth? You can't Handel the truth!!! :clap:


----------



## Op.123

Violin concerto

Schumann violin concerto
Dvorak violin concerto


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I've not heard the Schumann Violin concerto, but I'm sure I'd like it. For now I'll say Dvorak.

Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances
Grieg Symphonic Dances

:devil:


----------



## hpowders

Rachmaninoff

Berg

Piano Sonata
Violin Concerto


----------



## Celloman

Violin Concerto

Arnold Bax:

-The Garden of Fand
-Tintagel


----------



## Blancrocher

Violin

and, re Celloman: 

Tintagel

Walton

5 Bagatelles for guitar
Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Violin Concerto

Barber

Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Celloman

Blancrocher: Violin Concerto

hpowers: Piano Concerto (though my personal favorite is the violin concerto!)

Puccini - _La Rondine_

*or* Wagner - _Die Feen_


----------



## Op.123

Puccini

Puccini
Gianni Schicchi 
Madama butterfly


----------



## hpowders

Madama

Britten

Billy Budd
Peter Grimes


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Albert Herring :devil: actually Peter Grimes

Prokofiev
Piano concerto no. 2
Piano concerto no. 3


----------



## Blancrocher

#2

Ligeti

Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel


----------



## Op.123

Requiem

Beethoven PC5
Mozart PC25


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart

Debussy violin sonata
Beethoven Kreutzer sonata


----------



## mmsbls

Beethoven

Dvorak Piano Concerto
Dvorak Violin Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Piano Concerto

Brahms Piano Concerto 2 or 1


----------



## hpowders

#2 of course.

Bartok

Piano concerto #2 or #3.


----------



## Blancrocher

#2

Gliere - Harp Concerto
Ginastera - Harp Concerto


----------



## Op.123

Gilere

Schumann pc
Mozart pc20


----------



## shangoyal

Mozart

Beethoven Symphony 5
Mahler Symphony 5


----------



## BRHiler

Mahler

Stravinsky
Octet
Concerto for Piano and Wind


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Octet
Beethoven 5 and 9
Just a few pence off 6 bob


----------



## Op.123

Beethoven 5 & 9

Brahms vs Schumann


----------



## mmsbls

Brahms

Borodin

Polovtsian Dances
String Quartet No. 2


----------



## hpowders

Quartet

Schumann piano quintet
Brahms piano quintet


----------



## scratchgolf

Schumann by a hair

Albinoni Op. 9 No. 11 for Oboe and Strings
Mozart Oboe Concerto in C Major K314


----------



## Roi N

scratchgolf said:


> Schumann by a hair
> 
> Albinoni Op. 9 No. 11 for Oboe and Strings
> Mozart Oboe Concerto in C Major K314


Mozart Oboe Concerto for sure.

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
Heiligsmesse
Harmoniemesse


----------



## hpowders

Roi N said:


> Mozart Oboe Concerto for sure.
> 
> *Franz Joseph Haydn*
> Heiligsmesse
> Harmoniemesse


A tie. They are both magnificent.

Haydn
Symphony #97
Symphony #82


----------



## Op.123

97

Brahms
Symphony 4
Piano Concerto 2


----------



## mikey

PC2

Prokofiev
6th Symphony
2nd Piano Concerto


----------



## hpowders

2nd piano concerto

Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Tchaikovsky Swan Lake


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Drat! we did both at same time. Well, that's a very tough question for me. I've seen Swan Lake live, but RnJ is still on my wishlist. I will say RnJ for now because that work makes me more thoughtful, big emotional spectrum.

Dvorak
Symphony no. 8
Symphony no. 9


----------



## Mahlerian

No. 8 for me

Mozart
Piano Concerto No. 21 in C
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C


----------



## shadowdancer

Piano Concerto No. 21 in C

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1
Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3


----------



## Roi N

shadowdancer said:


> Piano Concerto No. 21 in C
> 
> Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1
> Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3


Tchaikovsky of course.

Tchaikovsky String Serenade
Dvorak String Serenade


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev #3, only because I am tired of the Tchaikovsky. Also, Tchaikovsky String Serenade, one of his greatest works.

Schoenberg
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto


----------



## Mahlerian

Which did I say last time? I think Piano. I'll go with the Violin Concerto this time, because I feel like it.

Mahler
Ruckert Lieder
Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Blancrocher

Ruckert Lieder 

Mahler - Symphony 6
Mahler - DLVDE


----------



## hpowders

DLVDE

Schubert Quintet in C
Mozart Quintet in g minor


----------



## Op.123

Mozart

Brahms
Symphony 4
Symphony 1


----------



## hpowders

It's deja vu all over again!

Brahms #4.

Brahms Piano Trio #1
Mendelssohn Piano Trio #1


----------



## GioCar

Mendelssohn Piano Trio #1

Schubert 
Piano Trio #1
Piano Trio #2


----------



## hpowders

Schubert #2.

Schubert
Symphony #9
Piano Sonata in B Flat.


----------



## Guest

Sonata

Brahms
Clarinet Trio
Horn Trio


----------



## hpowders

Horn Trio

Beethoven
9th Symphony
Missa Solemnis


----------



## shadowdancer

Missa Solemnis

Requiem Mass
Mozart
Berlioz


----------



## hpowders

Berlioz, since Mozart never finished his.

Mendelssohn

Piano Trio #1
Piano Trio #2


----------



## Op.123

2

Schumann piano concerto
Brahms symphony 4


----------



## hpowders

Brahms 4

Schumann Piano Quintet
Shostakovich Piano Quintet


----------



## mikey

Schumann

Elgar
First Symphony
Second Symphony


----------



## shadowdancer

Second

Shostakovich
Fifth Symphony
Eigth Symphony


----------



## violadude

shadowdancer said:


> Second
> 
> Shostakovich
> Fifth Symphony
> Eigth Symphony


Eighth

Dvorak

9th string quartet
11th string quartet


----------



## hpowders

11th

Dvorak Piano Quintet
Brahms Piano Quintet


----------



## Roi N

hpowders said:


> 11th
> 
> Dvorak Piano Quintet
> Brahms Piano Quintet


As musch as I love both, got to go with Brahms.

Brahms:
Handel Variations (Piano, 25 + Fugue)
Haydn Variations (Orchestral, 8 + Finale)


----------



## hpowders

Handel Variations!! My favorite Brahms work and one of the greatest piano pieces (and fugue) of all time!

Schumann

Fantasie in C
Symphonic Etudes


----------



## shangoyal

Fantasie

Bach

Cello Suite #1 in G
Cello Suite #6 in D


----------



## hpowders

Cello Suite #6, even though #1 is more easily accessible.

Bach 

Keyboard Partita #5
French Suite #5


----------



## Op.123

Partita

Saint-Säens - PC 4 or 2


----------



## hpowders

#4, my favorite!!!

Saint-Säens

Violin Concerto #3
Organ Symphony


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> #4, my favorite!!!
> 
> Saint-Säens
> 
> Violin Concerto #3
> Organ Symphony


VC3

Paganini

VC1 or VC2


----------



## hpowders

scratchgolf said:


> VC3
> 
> Paganini
> 
> VC1 or VC2


VC #1

Mozart

VC #3 or VC #5


----------



## Celloman

VC #5

They just kept getting better and better!

Bruckner:
-Symphony No.6
-Symphony No. 8


----------



## hpowders

#8

Mahler

Symphony #9
Symphony #3


----------



## Celloman

Symphony #9

Lutoslawski
-Symphony #3
-Symphony #4


----------



## hpowders

#3, easily!

Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
Lutoslawski Concerto for Orchestra


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Bartok

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy
Scriabin: Prometheus


----------



## hpowders

Scriabin

Haydn

Lord Nelson Mass
Theresa Mass


----------



## GioCar

Nelson Mass

Poulenc: Mass in G
Stravinsky: Mass


----------



## hpowders

Stravinsky

Stravinsky Symphony in C
Prokofiev Symphony #5


----------



## Op.123

Prokofiev

Chopin pc 1 or pc 2


----------



## scratchgolf

PC2

Mendelssohn

String Octet
VC Op.64


----------



## hpowders

Violin Concerto

Mendelssohn
String Quartet in f minor
String Quartet in a minor


----------



## scratchgolf

That's a very close one but I'll go with A minor. (I'm probably in the minority here)

Mendelssohn 

A Midsummer Night's Dream
Psalm 42


----------



## hpowders

A M N D

Sibelius 

Violin Concerto
Symphony #7


----------



## Blake

Symphony 7

Bach

Well-Tempered Clavier
Goldberg Variations


----------



## hpowders

WTC

Bach

St Mathew Passion
St John Passion


----------



## GioCar

Matt

Stabat Mater

Poulenc or Pergolesi?


----------



## hpowders

Poulenc

Verdi

Don Carlo
Simon Boccanegra


----------



## hpowders

Simon Boccanegra

Puccini

Tosca
Madama Butterfly


----------



## senza sordino

Tosca, far more drama, Madame B is far too wimpy and too victimized.

Elgar or Dvorak cello concerto


----------



## hpowders

Dvorak.

Mozart

Don Giovanni
Le Nozze di Figaro


----------



## Mahlerian

Figaro

Nielsen Symphony 6
Reger Sinfonietta


----------



## hpowders

(Never heard the Reger, I'll see if it's on YouTube, but disagree over the Mozart. For me at least, Don Giovanni is Mozart's greatest work.)

(I'm listening to the slow movement of the Reger now and it's very nice indeed, but unfortunately the rest of the Sinfonietta is missing.)


----------

